# Personalizzazione Prompt & Banner Login

## Trizio!

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo e mi sono iscritto perchè googleando non sono venuto a capo di due problemi:

Personalizzazione del prompt.

Sulla sua creazione non ci sono problemi, il fatto è che ad ogni riavvio non me la conserva. Ho seguito questa guida ( export PS1="\[\e[34;1m\]\u@\[\e[31;1m\]\H \e[34;1m\]\w \\$ \[\e[0m\]" ) almeno via ssh... direttamente sulla macchina non ho avuto modo di provare, ma penso non cambi niente. Idee sul come renderla permanente? Devo editare /etc/bash/bashrc ?

Personalizzazione del logo dopo la login da terminale, sia da semplice terminale che via ssh.

Per la login direttamente sulla macchina ho modificato /etc/issue , mentre per quella da remoto ho creato /etc/issue.net che viene richiamato correttamente da ssh. Il problema sta nel fatto che vedo a schermo esattamente quell che è scritto nel file, come se il codice ascii non venisse interpretato. Dando cat /etc/issue.net vedo sempre il codice e non il testo formattato come spiegato qui. 

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente!

----------

## lucapost

Un thread, un problema.

Riguardo la prima domanda, anche se da qualche parte è già stata trattata, dovrebbe essere sufficiente aggiungere al file ~/.bash_profile le righe:

```
#> cat .bash_profile 

if [ -f ${HOME}/.bashrc ]; then

  source ${HOME}/.bashrc

fi
```

/EDIT

ad esempio qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534608-highlight-bashprofile.html

----------

## Trizio!

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Un thread, un problema.

 

ok, era per non aprire mille thread

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo la prima domanda, anche se da qualche parte è già stata trattata, dovrebbe essere sufficiente aggiungere al file ~/.bash_profile le righe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

è normale che bash_profile sia solo in /etc/skel/.bashprofile e non in / ? Così come bashrc sia solo in /etc/bash/bashrc ?

/EDIT

Anche creando in / i file bash_profile e bashrc non cambia niente  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

In relazione ad entrambi i problemi la corretta interpretazione delle sequenze ansi dipende dal terminale devi scegliere una emulazione vt100 almeno non tty.

Ovviamente il ^[ non sono due caratteri ma il carattere di escape, che in issue.net viene spesso ignorato per ragioni preistoriche, per questo ci sono due file, proprio per evitare che nei login remoti si acceda con terminali incapaci di interpretare le sequenze di escape incasinando tutto.

----------

## Trizio!

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In relazione ad entrambi i problemi la corretta interpretazione delle sequenze ansi dipende dal terminale devi scegliere una emulazione vt100 almeno non tty.

 

Ok, quindi setto putty per collegarsi come vt100+

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ovviamente il ^[ non sono due caratteri ma il carattere di escape, che in issue.net viene spesso ignorato per ragioni preistoriche, per questo ci sono due file, proprio per evitare che nei login remoti si acceda con terminali incapaci di interpretare le sequenze di escape incasinando tutto.

 

Infatti, cosa che ho scoperto, da remoto posso mettere solo un banner in bianco e nero

Ho "scoperto" che in NANO il carattere di escape lo si fa con ALT+V due volte e poi cancello la V di troppo... dato che se premo ESC prende una hotkey di windows.

Ho notato però che nel logo /etc/issue non viene letto il carattere \ il che scombina tutta "l'opera d'arte"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trizio!

up

----------

## djinnZ

Come ti ho detto ^[ e \ secondo il contesto vengono interpretati come escape. Nella linea di comando "\\" viene rappresentato come "\" ma in issue no, non capisco a cosa ti riferisci, perchè se è un "\[" serve ad evitare che il carattere "[" venga interpretato come istruzione.

putty come vt100? L'unica opzione è per la tastiera e dovrebbe essere escn o linux, con vt100 su windows non mi pare che funzioni e su linux fai prima ad usare direttamente ssh da terminale. Controlla la tabella codici predefinita in putty già che ti trovi.  :Wink: 

Installati i pacchetti linux-logo (tanto per capirci qualcosa) e figlet se vuoi giocare con queste cose senza impazzire.  :Wink: 

----------

